# Corsair H60, sehr nerviges Geräusch



## W0TTKA (22. November 2011)

*Corsair H60, sehr nerviges Geräusch*

Hallo,


ich habe eine Corsair H60 heute in Betrieb genommen.
Das Einbauen lief alles super und die Pumpe lief dann auch nach kurzer Zeit, die Temperaturen sind ebenfalls klasse.

Jedoch geht das absolut nervige Geräusch der Pumpe absolut gar nicht!
Das Geräusch ist zwar relativ laut, auch wenn es nicht so laut ist wie ein ziemlich lauter Lüfter, dennoch liegt das Problem wo anderst.
Es ist die Tonart die mich absolut zum ausrasten vor dem PC bringt. Das geht ja mal gar nicht, so nervig ist ja nicht mal eine fiepende CPU / GPU.

Was hat es damit auf sich, das kann doch unmöglich normal sein bei der H60?!

Ich habe vorab in einigen Tests gelesen dass die Pumpe der H60 vergleichsweise relativ leise sein soll....

mfg,
W0TTKA


----------



## JawMekEf (22. November 2011)

W0TTKA schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du sagsts es, 'relativ'.


----------



## W0TTKA (23. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60, sehr nerviges Geräusch*

Bevor solche Antworten kommen, schreib doch lieber gar nichts, damit ist mir mehr geholfen.
Ich weiß dass das Geräusch nicht normal ist, soweit bin ich schon mal, dennoch würde ich gerne mal einige andere Meinungen bzw eventuell auch Tipps hören, die ich probieren könnte bevor ich die H60 wieder einschicke.

mfg


----------



## JawMekEf (23. November 2011)

W0TTKA schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor solche Antworten kommen, schreib doch lieber gar nichts, damit ist mir mehr geholfen.
> Ich weiß dass das Geräusch nicht normal ist, soweit bin ich schon mal, dennoch würde ich gerne mal einige andere Meinungen bzw eventuell auch Tipps hören, die ich probieren könnte bevor ich die H60 wieder einschicke.
> 
> mfg



Sorry, dachte es geht um die Lautstärke. Sry


----------



## W0TTKA (23. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60, sehr nerviges Geräusch*



JawMekEf schrieb:


> Sorry, dachte es geht um die Lautstärke. Sry


 
Ist ja nicht schlimm, aber wenn du so etwas schreibst dann ist damit ja niemandem geholfen, ist also ein recht unnützer Post 

Tut mir Leid wenn meine Antwort etwas "angreifend" war, ich bin im moment etwas in Rage da mich das Geräusch total nervt


----------



## froschline (23. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60, sehr nerviges Geräusch*

Ich habe die H60 die ist ganz leise hörbar, nur wenn bei mir alle Gehäuse Lüfter aus sind.

Es fehlen noch einige Daten 

Die Pumpe rpm ?
Der Lüfter an CPU Fan rpm Idle / Last ? 
Die Temp "CPU" in Idle / Last ?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60, sehr nerviges Geräusch*

Korrekt, normalerweise solltest Du die Pumpe auf einem Meter bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht heraushören.


----------



## constantinosand (1. September 2012)

*AW: Corsair H60, sehr nerviges Geräusch*

hat die pumpe an sich geräusche verursacht
oder nur die lüfter?


----------

